# Old Buford Dam Construction Photos



## natureman

Rescued these photos and hundreds more from boxes of trash about 25 years ago. 




buford-dam-001.jpg-copy by Natureman29, on Flickr




buford dam 005 by Natureman29, on Flickr




buford dam 004 by Natureman29, on Flickr




buford dam 003 by Natureman29, on Flickr




buford dam 002web by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

More!!!
More!!!
Please!!! 
Very interested.


----------



## Silver Britches

Awesome historic photos!


----------



## natureman

The COE has the rest which are about 600 dam/lake/bridge construction and over 1,000 land acquisition photos.  These became curated archives that we eventually digitized since the print emulsions were degrading.   Took us 3 years using our spare time to clean, scan, and digitally repair them.  Many photos were used in David Coughlin's book https://www.lakelanierhistory.com/ and on this project which I did back then.


----------



## Milkman

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cmp1

Great history,,,,


----------



## wvdawg

Fantastic


----------



## rip18

Pretty neat!  Glad that were saved & archived!


----------



## PappyHoel

A side by side photo would reveal subdivisions as far as you can see.  I wish I lived back then.


----------



## carver

Thank you Mark,enjoyed the video


----------



## Rabun

I've seen that before and always enjoy seeing it again.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## transfixer

Thanks for sharing that !   I'd never seen it before,  my grandparents farm was one of the ones they bought out,  it was somewhere out Browns Bridge way if I remember right,  they had about 100 acres and it is all underwater from what I was told.  They bought another 97 acre farm out east of Gainesville .


----------



## natureman

Emergency spillway which is now the boat ramp and parking area at Lanier Park.  It is a gravity flow grade that at 1085 msl keeps the lake from getting any higher.  Empties flood water into Richland Creek and drains back into the river downstream of the dam. 




BU 049 Spillway by Natureman29, on Flickr

Foundation of the Powerhouse.  Emergency sluice tunnel is on the right.  Middle and left tunnels are water supply to turbines 1-3.  Small rectangle excavation about is inspection tunnel that runs from the Powerhouse to the lakeside intake structure. 




BU 341 Tailrace by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## GAJoe

Thanks for the post.
I grew up in the Sugar Hill and Buford area. As a kid my Dad would take us out at night in a row boat above the dam fishing for huge trout with night crawlers. Below the dam was wadding in the river fishing artificial until our feet were too numb to feel.


----------



## natureman

GAJoe said:


> Thanks for the post.
> I grew up in the Sugar Hill and Buford area. As a kid my Dad would take us out at night in a row boat above the dam fishing for huge trout with night crawlers. Below the dam was wadding in the river fishing artificial until our feet were too numb to feel.


Way back we also would fish for big trout in the lake at night.  The mouth of Bald Ridge Creek was our go to spot.


----------



## rjseniorpro

I was born in 1948, grew up watching the lake fill up and enjoying some great fishing with family.


----------



## Pete777

Fantastic pictures.
Just great !!


----------

